# So we fix one thing



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Got GloryB's attitude and love for trialing up, you can see she's barking and excited as she's taking the aframe.

What you do NOT see is that we are now losing our 2on/2off contacts along with out start line stays!

DRAT!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Time to switch to a running a-frame!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

I know the problem... 
But its a really nice picture!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She is saying "Well, you can't have everything!! Where would be the challenge in that?"

Great pic, love to see the happy dogs working their hearts out for their owners!


----------

